

Rate my startup: GPU.NET - GPU computing on .NET, from TidePowerd - profquail

Hi HN! We've just announced v2.0 of our MVP ("GPU.NET"), which aims to make GPU computing as simple and easy as possible by allowing you to write GPU-accelerated code in C#. Think of us as the managed equivalent of CUDA or OpenCL.<p>Our target market consists of two major segments: industries/companies who write a lot of numerical or computationally-intensive code in C#, as well as those currently writing GPU-based code in CUDA or OpenCL who may want a better way to integrate with .NET.<p>Any constructive feedback you'd like to offer (related to either GPU.NET or our business model) will be much appreciated.<p>We're also looking for interesting new example projects; if you put together a cool project, submit a pull request to us on GitHub (or alternately, email us at info@tidepowerd.com).<p>Check out our existing example projects at http://github.com/tidepowerd/GPU.NET-Example-Projects<p>Thanks! -Jack<p>http://www.tidepowerd.com
======
guybrush0
Linkfied versions of the above: <http://github.com/tidepowerd/GPU.NET-Example-
Projects> <http://www.tidepowerd.com>

------
terryww
who writes computationally intensive code in c#? on what market research is
this based on? also does it run on linux? i'm asking because in hpc some
prototyping is done on win pcs, production code is almost always on linux
nodes. so, why .net?

~~~
Genbox
I've built a physics engine in C# called Farseer Physics Engine. Believe it or
not, but it is acutally faster than the original C++ code it is based on. I
did a benchmark on physics engines (based on Box2d) in Java, C# and C++:
[http://ianqvist.blogspot.com/2010/12/benchmarking-
box2d-base...](http://ianqvist.blogspot.com/2010/12/benchmarking-box2d-based-
physics.html)

~~~
th0ma5
so... you rewrote something and it's now faster? i applaud the outcome, but
i'm not sure it necessarily implies that the VM is better than other VMs or
native...

~~~
profquail
It is interesting, if only because I've heard a lot of talk from C/C++
developers who believe that by compiling to native code their programs will
_always_ be faster than the equivalent C# code running on the .NET CLR. It's
nice to have some data points to debunk that theory.

~~~
th0ma5
I've always heard that VMs can do JIT optimization that may be hard to get to
with native, and for the most part I've never heard of the .NET CLR being any
better than any other, except for perhaps the LLVM which is _better_ , for
reasons specific to it.

